# Little help with fishing near crystal hotsprings



## bdmillertime (Jan 7, 2008)

Hey guys I just got called as the scoutmaster this last week and had a campout thrown at me for this weekend... They are working on there fishing merit badge and need to catch a couple fish each. We are camping at crystal hot springs. Any ideas on where to take some boys close by there?
Thanks in advance
bdmillertime


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

There's Mayors Pond, as well as the "central park" (actual name's slipping my mind at the moment) pond in Brigham City... both are community fisheries... if the weather's cooperating, Mantua might not be a bad idea, and then there's always the Bear River too... They "have" to catch two fish each though?


----------



## bdmillertime (Jan 7, 2008)

manysteps said:


> There's Mayors Pond, as well as the "central park" (actual name's slipping my mind at the moment) pond in Brigham City... both are community fisheries... if the weather's cooperating, Mantua might not be a bad idea, and then there's always the Bear River too... They "have" to catch two fish each though?


Ya they have to catch two and clean and cook at least one of them...


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

bdmillertime said:


> manysteps said:
> 
> 
> > There's Mayors Pond, as well as the "central park" (actual name's slipping my mind at the moment) pond in Brigham City... both are community fisheries... if the weather's cooperating, Mantua might not be a bad idea, and then there's always the Bear River too... They "have" to catch two fish each though?
> ...


That's one tall order even for one kid, let alone a whole troop of them... good luck! (Crystal springs used to offer catch and release fishing, maybe they can help you out?)


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I don't know how far you would want to go, but Cutler Reservoir has easy bullheads and possibly many other species. The Bear River probably has easy enough carp and possibly others. It has a WIA access point in Corinne: http://wildlife.utah.gov/walkinaccess/properties/no_littlemtncattlecofishing.php

Good luck with your calling and please let us know how it goes.


----------



## bdmillertime (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks guys for the help. We ended going to one of the community ponds on brigham city. A couple boys caught one, so its progress.
Just fyi there is a pond in honeyville but its not open or stocked till memorial day weekend.
Thanks again for the help
Bdmillertime


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

mr millertime. (heck of a moniker for one of them ultra spiritual scoutmaster dudes - might want to switch to a lighter alcohol content for a bit like mr. budlight, mr silverbullet or something) however - to get these boys passed off on the fishing - wait for mantua to warm up to low to mid 50 degree water temp, (late may, early june) then take them out to a spot in the moss where you can see bottom, about 8 to 12 feet of water, prefererably where there arent many other people about, and let them catch bluegill, perch and some smallies. use a small jig with a bit of worm. if they each cant catch half a dozen of each, they deserve to tossed overboard and made to ride home soaking wet in the gear trailer with no seat belt or head protection. last time i took a group there, we knew it was time to go when they caught so many they were catching the gills and casting them into each others boat trying to hit each other in the head. there is a quick way to get the fishing one done.


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

I was at the Crystal Hot Springs this weekend. Wish I'd have seen the original post. I woulda been happy to help. Ah well... As for easy fishing spots, there are 2 or 3 little ponds at River Front Parkway and 11400 S. They're stocked with a bunch of little planters that are ripe for catching and the area has a fully stocked cleaning station. Maybe you can head out there come Scout night this week and pass off that merit badge.


----------

